# Democracy at work...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

uke:

https://twitter.com/RepDanCrenshaw/stat ... 4883251200

The link above is to a twitter feed from Rep. Crenshaw of TX.

He is explaining what happened to a bill yesterday about helping to lower the cost of drugs.

It is something I have talked about on how to get generics to market quicker and what not...

He explains what happened.... Watch...

Again this is what is wrong with our system right now. No common sense or wanting to work with anyone. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/RepDanCrenshaw/stat ... 0486565888

Here is another feed talking about another bill.

I hope people can see why this guy so far is what we need more of in congress. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Lets look at some of the stuff right now going on....

1. Trade deal with Mexico and Canada that is good for us isn't getting a vote on the house floor.
2. No word yet on some of the immigration stuff... which means it hasn't been voted on
3. More subpeona's going out
4. NY approving a law that will not let a president "pardon" people associated directly with them. (which isn't necessarily a bad thing)
5. Adding Poison pill admendments to bills that would have helped lower drug costs or help young people keep getting different type of medical insurance which is cheaper but doesn't cover "everything". Or the policies are 6 month and not a year (which people graduating from college might only need before finding a job).

So it seems that anything that Trump wants to push forward or get passed the Dems will not do a damn thing about it or bring it up for discussion....

And before people say "what comes around goes around for the party of NO"..... the bills that they stalled on were not good bills and were totally just partisan where some of these I am talking about are good bills for all not just one sided. The bills I am talking about were worked on by both sides yet they don't want to do a thing because Trump likes them. :bop:

This is what I am talking about what is going on. Which is BS... and shows that people don't care about our nation more than playing political BS. So we got 2 more years of nothing getting done. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The trade deal is what is getting me.... Plus with US steel in PA starting to rise up again. Also with British Steel in trouble.... so why wouldn't we want to get these trade deals done with Canada and Mexico.... Then with British Steel going to crap... other countries (China) might come back to the table. Or other countries might be looking to USA for steel and hurt China's steel market.

They should "pounce" on this before it is too late. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crSWP4q ... e=youtu.be

Ok this is a vid from fox and with Jim Jordan.... so it slants "right".... but just listen to what he is saying and what else was brought up in the convo.

It shows you all we are dealing with is a stand off and stand still.

The IRS head never had any talks with Trump.... he said it under oath!! So it shows you what is getting released or talked about in the press as FAKE!!! I know people will say... "he is lying".... well then under oath doesn't mean squat anymore to anyone. I guess everyone is a lying then if they disagree with you.

Also I agree with him that all they are doing is "stalling" or trying to drum up some impeachment charges. The Mueller report didn't give them the smoking gun they wanted for impeachment. So they are scratching and clawing at anything to try to get something. Which so far if they bring up Russia.... nope wont fly with the evidence of the mueller report... if they bring up obstruction, maybe a little from the mueller report but this stuff with taxes... nope not with what was said under oath. So that is a small thread they can pull at but not enough evidence to "impeach" with as of yet. With the guy not "testifying" (McGrath)&#8230;. well is testimony is in the mueller report. So what does he have to testify about??? With Mueller refusing to testify (so far)&#8230; what are they looking for??? The guy who wrote the report doesn't want to testify as of now. So if something was "missing" in the report or if the AG isn't following thru correctly... don't you think Mueller would have been front and center to testify??

THis is a bunch of @#$% and I hate to say it that if any elected president from now on will go thru this crap... unless something gets done now. :bop: Doesn't matter what side or party they are from. If someone wants to make waves and it is a split congress or the other party is in power... they will repeat this whole thing. It is a sad situation no matter what party you are affiliated with. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yesterday in the House Dem's voted down an amendment that would prevent gun offenders from amnesty under the DREAMS act. Yet they are pushing for gun control for US citizens..... Makes sense correct???

Just because one side purposes it they against it.... Democracy at work... uke:

They also voted against an amendment to a bill that included anti-BDS and pro-Israel stuff just because it was brought up by a republican..... uke:

They also voted down an amendment to DACA which would exclude known gang members from it.... so are they protecting good American citizens or good people who want to become citizens??? uke:

This is all in the democratic led house :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah......democracy at work. Like yesterday when Trump. Pelosi, and Schumer were to meet to discuss infrastructure.

Guess who walked out before it even started?????

I will give you a hint....Not Pelosi or Schumer.

Yup democracy at work. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wouldn't have let those two U S A hating, criminal lovers in the White House.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup and the House should impeach that criminal in the White House and most of his family. Then send them ALL to jail. :bop: :bop:

Then we can start over. :thumb:

You want to talk about Democracy???? lets just keep the House from doing it's constitutional job by ignoring EVERY subpoena they issue. uke: uke:

Sorry but Democracy isn't one sided.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The democrats have no more proof or evidence on any type of cover up than they did collusion. They are scared that Barr is going to find that the only Russian collusion was the Russian spy input into the fake document. She (Hillary) may get by with it, but at least a couple of FBI will be going to prison. This may lead back to Obama. This is all going to fall back on the democrats.

The biggest problem with democrats is they have been a cancer on morals. Starting with infanticide. One need not wield the scalpel, one can get blood on their hands at the ballot box.

Pelosi knows they have no grounds for impeachment. She dangles the possibility to keep radical democrats hopeful. Even if se is senile she still has more smarts than AOC and her ilk. Big meany isn't grounds for impeachment.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Yup and the House should impeach that criminal in the White House and most of his family. Then send them ALL to jail. :bop: :bop:
> 
> Then we can start over. :thumb:
> 
> ...


And what "job" would that be? The only thing they are trying to do is impeach the President, and not because he has committed an impeachable offense, but because he had the audacity to beat their chosen candidate in 2016.

They have absolutely nothing, but if they can keep this going they're hoping it may effect the 2020 election in their favor. Personally, I think it's going to blow up in their face in a big way. And if justice is truly served, many of those "hard working" democrats will end up where they belong, in prison.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Would you stick around for a meeting when someone accuses you of crimes or a cover up?

*Granted it was a political stunt by all of them.*

Pelosi and Shummer wanted that fiasco so they could do just what they did. Say he "stormed out" and didn't want to discuss the infrastructure bill. Trump wanted them to throw mud (which they did) and exit the meeting yelling "witch hunt" and he had his rose garden press conference all ready to go.... with his accomplishments. So he can brag about how he is getting things done with no help from Pelosi and Shummer. It was both sides having a political stunt ready for the public.

It was a disgrace by all of them.... IMHO.

But what about the bills that I was talking about?? Ken can you tell me what is wrong with those bills? Border security which finally people are all agreeing is a "crisis" but yet 5 months ago before the shut down there was no "crisis". DACA and criminals.... oh what they want criminals now in the USA or gang members??? What about the trade deal with Mexico and Canada.... the left went crazy when he was cutting ties about 8 months ago and now he wants better deals and has them... they wont bring his deal to a vote. What about adding poison pills to bills lowering drug costs by getting generics to the public quicker. I have talked about that for years!!! What is your thoughts on that BS???

Those are the things that are getting held hostage.... which is BS by our elected leaders. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> They have absolutely nothing, but if they can keep this going they're hoping it may effect the 2020 election in their favor. Personally, I think it's going to blow up in their face in a big way.


This is correct... the last numbers I have heard is that 68% of the country wants to move on from this since the Mueller report was made public or the conclusions of it. So beating a dead horse isn't going to help them. It will just stir up the "radical" base which isn't going to win an election.

Ken... I agree about the ignoring the subpoena's..... but why haven't they subpoena Mueller??? Barr came and testified freely, gave them access to a report that is about 99% free of redactions and the 1% is protected by law. Which they want him to break the law. His tax records... well that is up in the air.... because he is correct about if under audit they cant be released but that is also in a grey area if he is or isn't. But his banks are sending things over to people.

The testimony by Mcgruth well that one he should go in all lawyered up and just give the same answers he did in the report. Because all this is going to be is people yelling at him for yes or no questions and then when he answers yes or no they will ask him to explain... he will try and they will yell again at him saying it is a yes or no question.

But my question on the IRS tax issues and Mcgruth&#8230;. has trump really told them to ignore. I already talked about how the head of the IRS never even had a convo with Trump. This was under oath!! So how much of what we are hearing is true from the media.... again on all sides of the media. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The liberals are going nuts because a few states passed abortion laws that made abortion illegal if there is a heart beat. I remember how ticked they were years ago when pro life people wanted an ultrasound before an abortion. They didn't want the mother to see that it was an actual human. They say it's a woman's choice. Does anyone consider the father? Democrats are sexist and racists.

Whatever democrats accuse others of they are doing. The best current example is Russian collusion and hiding something. The current democrat "investigation" is no investgation at all, its a facade to hide what they have done.

90% of democrats and 50% of republicans in Washington should go to prison together. I'm not sure the democrats are not purposely dividing this country.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm leaving for awhile. You all see nothing but how wrong us Dems are and see nothing but the one sided crap that Tiny Trump can do no wrong. It is obvious that I am alone here. I'll take a break from the onslaught .

This place has basically had no posts except on this political forum. There have been no posts since May 17th. How long can this place last at this rate? Half a dozen active members here. I have to believe it will eventually disappear like Fishing Buddy did.

You guys all have a nice day. Even in the rain. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The whole abortion thing going on right now is brought on by what a few states passed or tried to pass.... The moving an abortion or making it legal into the 3 trimester and the born alive stuff.

If that stuff never came up or was changed we wouldn't be seeing the stuff now. Alabama and other states did a "knee jerk" reaction to those things by going the opposite direction with the 8 weeks and heart beat stuff.

This was all brought on by pushing the envelope and pushing and pushing. :bop:

Now here is a questions for people.... So you hear the pro-choice crowd screaming it is a woman's choice, woman's body, women should be the only ones who should have a say.... etc. So in today's world... can someone who identifies as a woman have a say??? Because if they say no they are not a "woman" or don't have the "reproductive parts"... well that blows their whole argument about transgender rights or someone who is ID's as a man or woman have the same rights as a biological male or female.... This whole thing could get real interesting if you ask me. But again this is off topic....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken... I can see wrong in trump... but not the wrong that the dem's are screaming about.

fight him on policy not tabloid stuff. Which is what it is turning into.

Like I said.... Trump was wanting what happened with Pelosi and Shummer. He had it all ready to go on the rose garden with the signs and what not. He wanted them to say something to piss him off so he could walk out of the meeting and do what he did.

But so did Shummer and Pelosi. You don't start a meeting screaming cover up. If it was truly about infra structure that is what you start with. If trump brings up the investigations and other stuff. You say.. Mr. President we are not hear to talk about that we want to talk about infrastructure. then move the meeting forward if you can. :bop: That whole meeting was a political stunt by all of them..... president, shummer, Pelosi.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I predict that euthanasia of the old, infirm, and eventually handicapped will eventually follow. Once killing becomes legal it will be hard to keep that cat in te bag.

This morning's news from Jerry Nadler is that Mueller will testify, but behind closed doors. So what's happening to transparency? I think it's being sacrificed so re democrats can lie. We will hear one story from republicans and another story from the democrats, but seeing get to hear the testimone ourselves. Why not? Who is in charge of the house? Oh that's right the democrats.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Also.... this is getting me as well. With what happened last night with Trump allowing Barr to show or "declassify" some stuff with the Russia investigation....

Dem's want Barr to "declassify" everything. But yet when Trump says "declassify" the steel stuff.... OH NO!!!

Ken... I hope you at least see the hypocrisy in all of this.

I honestly hope that Barr in his investigation shows that the proper channels were followed. Because if they weren't how far does this corruption go down the line... we can keep running down this rabbit hole. Remember it was Bush and Republicans who put this whole "spying" and FISA stuff in the works with 9/11 and the aftermath.

Remember when this whole investigation first started. I said that nobody will win and how far down the line do we as a nation want to go. We travelled down that slippery slope and it is getting steeper right now. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

The behind closed doors thing...

I think Mueller doesn't want to testify at all. But is being pressured so much that he has too. It has come out that he doesn't want to be politicized. Which I can see from him.

Also you are correct on the closed door meeting.... we will only hear bits and pieces and it will be spun by whom ever is delivering them to fit that persons agenda.

One funny thing was last night I was watching MSNBC.... and the talk heads on that station are already saying they want this dragged out if they don't get the answers they want from Mueller. They said, "there was 22 others who worked on it. They should testify also"...... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

It is like should every employee of Enron have testified to drag out that case???


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

KEN W said:


> I'm leaving for awhile. You all see nothing but how wrong us Dems are and see nothing but the one sided crap that Tiny Trump can do no wrong. It is obvious that I am alone here. I'll take a break from the onslaught .
> 
> This place has basically had no posts except on this political forum. There have been no posts since May 17th. How long can this place last at this rate? Half a dozen active members here. I have to believe it will eventually disappear like Fishing Buddy did.
> 
> You guys all have a nice day. Even in the rain. :thumb:


Take care Ken, I hope the open borders, gun control, late term abortions, and spying on Trump friends of yours have a great day too!!!! The Barr tab is coming and the Dems are gonna lose their minds..... :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Yup and the House should impeach that criminal in the White House and most of his family. Then send them ALL to jail. :bop: :bop:
> 
> Then we can start over. :thumb:
> 
> ...


If you think Trump should be out that's fine but then lets clean house in congress too because many there are just as bad or worse.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> If you think Trump should be out that's fine but then lets clean house in congress too because many there are just as bad or worse.


That was the point about this thread to begin with. Had nothing to do with Trump. It had everything to do with resistance on the Dem's part.

It was bills that did good.....

1. Help lower drug costs
2. Border security or getting criminals out of the country. Not illegals... the "illegal" criminals...ie: gang members. But they baulked at it.
3. Not bringing the trade deal with Canada/Mexico to a floor vote. (which Dem's were ****** when Trump cut ties to the old one and challenged it in court...which I think is still going on)
4. Not a vote or word on any of the immigration stuff about adding more judges, making people seek asylum not at the border but in country of origin to help streamline the process and not create a back log.
5. Then not allowing gun rights to people known gang members that are protected by DACA.'
6. Israel stuff and the whole BS anti-semetic stuff going on right now.
7. The Unoccupied Alien Children fund is about to expire and they are not voting on it yet (this give funding for beds, food, and meds to the crisis at the border for the children)

So you see this isn't about Trump.... this is about Politicians not doing their jobs.... All of these things are talking points Dem's and Republicans have... and they are waiting to get voted on. But are not or get sabotaged with poison pill add ons&#8230;. :bop:

Both sides would rather have a circus than come together and make good law.

That was what the whole thread was about was the House and how nothing is getting done... nothing about Trump. I added the Jim Jordan to show the stand off BS that is going on.


----------

